# Some high level French Ring training - Puppy



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Love this clip. The French pretty much keep to themselfs so theres not too much training videos around. This is a nice one however. Great little pup.
http://www.dailymotion.com/search/sniper+du+ring/video/x696e3_sniper-du-vieux-marronier_animals


----------



## Al Lewis (Feb 3, 2009)

This is a nice video - thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is a nice puppy for sure. Good training vid as well.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pup & vid as well. One of our Presidential sons has imported a mal from the kennel who bred this pup. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice thanks for posting


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Love this clip. The French pretty much keep to themselfs so theres not too much training videos around. This is a nice one however. Great little pup.
> http://www.dailymotion.com/search/sniper+du+ring/video/x696e3_sniper-du-vieux-marronier_animals


Awesome clip, thanks for posting!

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Great puppy! Only flaw I see, is he needs to be black, fuzzy, and tailless!


----------

